# Jalapeno / Hot Sauce Snacks



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw that post about Cajun Crackers and it made me hungry. This is what I had last night. Super simple and fast. I don't like spending a bunch of time in the kitchen.

Get a box of your favorite triscuits. I was using the cracked pepper and olive oil ones.

Put some cream cheese on the triscuits, lay em out on a platePut some pickled jalapenos on top of the cream cheesePut some Louisiana hot sauce on top of the the jalapenosPut some Cajun or Garlic Southern Flavor ( I used both ) on top of the hot sauce.

Sit on the couch, drink a beer and pop these suckers in your mouth and enjoy.

Mmmmm good


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

are those regular jalapeno's in a jar, or are they "pickled" and something unique?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Big... The ones in his pic are the regular ones...
Pickled in this case means not fresh/raw...

I will be havin them too...
Brent


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

It's just a jar full of jalapenos like you would put on your nachos.

You probably ate them before and didn't realize they were "pickled" which basically means they are in a vinegar base just like regular pickles.

Try it, its phenomenal


----------

